# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الصالون الأدبي والثقافي >  مسابقة في الاعراب .. اعرب وضع عبارتك

## بنت مصر

*اخوتي وأخواتي الغاليين

أستاذن استاذي الغالي الدكتور سلطان اننا نعمل مسابقة في الاعراب
بأن نبدأ بوضع عبارة شهيرة من مقوله أو مثل او بيت شعري شهير
ويحاول الاعضاء اعرابه.. على ان يكون حكما  فيها استذانا الدكتور سلطان


أبدأ بوضع أولى العبارات وهي:

بيت من قصيدة الدكتور جمال مرسي إلى جنة الخلدأيها الشيخ الشهيد

تبكي المشارق و المغـارب عالمـاً ** ومناضـلاً ضـد الطغـاة جلـيـلا


ونحن في الانتظار


بسنت*

----------


## د. سلطان

فكرة رائعة يا بسنت .. دائما تأتين بالرائع والمفيد .. أين المتسابق الأول؟

----------


## فاضــل

*سأحاول قدر استطاعتي

تبكي : فعل مضارع مبني في محل رفع (المضارع مرفوع ما لم يسبق بناصب و لا جازم)
المشارق: فاعل مرفوع بالضمة
و الواو حرف عطف
المغارب معطوف مرفوع بالضمة
عالما : مفعول به منصوب بالفتحة

الواو حرف عطف
مناضلا معطوف منصوب بالفتحة
ضد : لست أوقن أهي ظرف مكان أم نعت منصوب بالفتحة
الطغاة: مضاف إليه مجرور بالكسرة
جليلا : حال منصوب بالفتحة

فكرة جميلة يا بسنت و بالطبع ستكون أجمل تحت عناية الدكتور سلطان

تحياتي لكما و أردت المخاطرة لفتح الطريق لمن سيأتي بعدي

تحياتي *

----------


## د. سلطان

أولا أقدم شكري لأخي الحبيب فاضل الذي يقول إنه خاطر ليفتح الطريق ...انا سعيد بك أخي لأنك بدأت ولعل الآخرين يحذون حذوك ، فهي فكرة ممتازة تستحق التقدير.
أما بخصوص إعرابك فالإعراب الكامل لبيت الشعر كالآتي:
- تبكي : فعل مضارع مرفوع ، وعلامة رفعه الضمة المقدرة على الياء ، منع ظهورها الثقل .
- المشارق : فاعل مرفوع ، وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة ..
- الواو : حرف عطف.
- المغارب: اسم معطوف على المشارق مرفوع مثله ، وعلامة رفعه الضمة.
- عالما : مفعول به منصوب ، وعلامة نصبه الفتحة الظاهرة.
- الواو : حرف عطف
- مناضلا : اسم معطوف على عالما منصوب مثله ، وعلامة نصبه الفتحة الظاهرة..
- ضد : مفعول به منصوب ( لاسم الفاعل مناضلا) ، وعلامة نصبه الفتحة الظاهرة على آخره..وهو مضاف
ملحوظة : ( اسم الفاعل يعمل عمل فعله ، فينصب مفعولا به )
-  الطغاة : مضاف إليه مجرور ، وعلامة جره الكرسة الظاهرة..
- جليلا : صفة  عالما منصوبة مثله ، وعلامة نصبه الفتحة الظاهرة..
*****
هناك ملاحظة يخطئ بها الكثيرون ، ومن بينهم المعلمون .. يقولون مثلا فاعل مرفوع بالضمة ، أو مفعول به منصوب بالفتحة .. أو اسم مجرور بالكسرة .. وهذا لا يجوز .. لأن الضمة أو الفتحة أو الكسرة علامات إعراب ، وليست سببا في حالة الإعراب ..
مثال : صلى الرجل في المسجد 
في المسجد 
- المسجد : اسم مجرور ( بحرف الجر ) ، وعلامة جره الكسرة .. فحرف الجر هو سبب الجر 
والخطأ الذي يقع به أغلب المتعلمين بقولهم في إعرابها : اسم مجرور بالكسرة ، والواجب أن نقول : اسم مجرور بحرف الجر ، وعلامة جره الكسرة ..
أكرر شكري لبسنت وفاضل .. ولكن أين عبارتك يا فاضل لمن سيأتي بعدك .. ونظرا لأنك لم تضع عبارة فسأضعها أنا :
***
العبارة المطلوب إعرابها:

 ومن يلق خيرا يحمد الناس أمره


ودمتم

----------


## صواير

::  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخواني الاعزاء  ممكن احصل عندكم  برنامج اعراب للكلمات  ادخل الكلمة او الجملة  فيه ويعربها فورا  

وممكن يضع معها  عدة اشكان ممكن تكون للاعراب .... لكي يتدرب المتعلم عليه اي يضع له جمل ويعربها  ثم يجرب البرنامج  ويقوم  نفسه  ارجوكم  رجاء خاص من يملك هذا البرنامج  يخدم به اخوانه  العرب  

وشكرا لكم  من اعماقي

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

أولا أشكر الأخت الغالية بسنت على فكرتها الرائعة

و سعدت أكثر أن يكون أحد أبيات قصيدتي هو الذي يجرى عليه الفحوصات و التطبيقات

و الشكر للأخ فاضل على أجتهاده

و حيث أنه ( لا يُفتى و مالك في المدينة ) أقصد (سلطانك )

فإن الشكر يكون أعمق و أكبر لأستاذنا و معلمنا د. سلطان

فعلى يديه و أيدي المخلصين أمثاله تتلمذنا و تعلمنا

و مهما و صلنا سنظل ندين لمن غرسوا فينا هذه البذرة الطيبة التي آتت أكلها بإذن ربها

ثم بما بذله هؤلاء من أمثال الدكتور سلطان لنا

فلك يا سيدي كل الشكر و الحب و التقدير

أخوكم جمال مرسي

----------


## فاضــل

*أشكر للجميع لفتاتهم الطيبة و يسعدني أن استفدت من أخطائي و استزدت من المعرفة من المنهل الوافر د. سلطان و هذا سيشجعني على المزيد من المخاطرة

و :   حرف قسم ( ربما تكون هنا حرف استهلال )

من: أداة شرط 

يلق: فعل الشرط مجزوم .. و علامة الجزم حذف حرف العلة

الفاعل ضمير مستتر تقديره هو

خيرا: مفعول به منصوب و علامة نصبة الفتحة الظاهرة

يحمد : جواب الشرط  ( و أظنه لا بد أن يكون مجزوما و علامة الجزم ستكون السكون)

الناس : فاعل مرفوع و علامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة

أمر: مفعول به منصوب و علامة النصب الفتحة الظاهره و الهاء ضمير متصل مضاف إليه

لعلي أكون أكثر توفيقا هذه المرة

مع وافر شكري و تقديري لصاحبة الفكرة ( بسنت) و لصاحب عبارة الافتتاح( د.جمال) و لصاحب فضل التصحيح و الإضافة (د. سلطان)


و الجملة هي

السيف اصدق أنباءا من الكتب .. في حده الحد بين الجد و اللعب

خالص التحية*

----------


## د. سلطان

أبدأ ولا بشكر أخي الدكتور جمال على كلمات الإطراء على الموضوع ..
واشكر الأخ العزيز فاضل الذي أعرب الجملة الثانية ، وكان هذه المرة موفقا إلى في بعض الأمور
الواو : حسب ما قبلها ( هكذا نعربها إذا أتى النص منفصلا عن السايق الذي سبقه)، أما باقي الإعراب فقد كنت موفقا فيه .. ولكن لزيادة الفائدة ، فلابد من الإعراب الكامل للجملة ، وهو كالآتي:
- من : حرف جازم ( يجزم فعلين مضارعين : الأول فعل الشرط والثاني جوابه وجزاؤه).
- يلق : فعل مضارع مجزم ؛ لأنه فعل االشرط ، وعلامة جزمه حذف حرف العلة.
والفاعل ضمير مستتر فيه جوازا تقديره هو.
- خيرا :مفعول به منصوب ، وعلامة نصبه الفتحة الظاهرة..
- يحمد: فعل مضارع مجزوم ؛ لأنه جواب الشرط وعلامة جزمه السكون ، وحرك بالكسر منعا لالتقاء الساكنين.
الناس: فاعل مرفوع، وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة..
أمره : أمر: مفعول به منصوب ، وعلامة نصبه الفتحة الظاهرة ، والهاء ضمير متصل مبني على الضم في محل جر بالإضافة.

مرة أخرى : أشكرك أخي الحبيب فاضل .. وبانتظار المشارك الثاني في بيت الشعر الذي اخترته:

البيت : ( السيف أصدق إنباء من الكتب .....في حده الحد بين الجد واللعب)

----------


## بنت مصر

السيف أصدق إنباءً من الكتب .....في حده الحد بين الجد واللعب

السيف: مبدأت مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة
أصدق: اسم تفضيل مرفوع وعلامة الرفع الضمة لانه خبر السيف

إنباء: تمييز منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحة

من: حرف جر 

الكتب: اسم مجرور علامة جره الكسرة

في:  حرف جر

حد: اسم نكره مجرور بفي وعلامة جره الكسره

الهاء: ضمير في محل جر مضاف اليه

الحد: ؟؟ مبتدأ مؤخر؟؟ وخبره المقدم في حده؟؟

بين: ظرف مكان

الجد: اسم مجرور وعلامة جره الكسرة

و: حرف عطف

اللعب: اسم معطوف علي الجد مجرور وعلامة الجر الكسرة

----------


## د. سلطان

الأخت العزيزة لسنت :
أشكرك على إعرابك لبيت الشعر ، وقد وفقت إلى درجة كبيرة في إعرابه ، وهذا هو الإعراب النهائي:
= السيف : مبتدأ مرفوع ، وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة.
= أصدق : خبر مرفوع ، وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة .
( لا نقول إنه اسم تفضيل لأن هذا ليس من الإعراب ، وهو من علم الصرف ، وليس النحو)
= إنباء: تمييز منصوب ، وعلامة نصبه الفتحة الظاهرة..
= من الكتب :من : حرف جر
= الكتب : اسم مجرور بحرف الجر ، وعلامة جره الكسرة الظاهرة.
= في : حرف جر
= حده : اسم مجرور بحرف الجر ، وعلامة جره الكسرة الظاهرة ، والهاء ضمير متصل مبني على الكسر في محل جر بالإضافة.
والجار والمجرور في محل رفع خبر مقدم 
=الحد : مبتدأ مؤخؤ مرفوع، وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة..\
= بين: مفعول فيه ظرف مكان منصوب ، وعلامة نصبه الفتحة الظاهرة..
= الجد : مضاف إليه مجرور ، وعلامة جره الكسرة الظاهرة.
=و : الواو: حرف عطف
= اللعب: اسم معطوف على الجد مجرور مثله ، وعلامة جره الكسرة الظاهرة ..
****
المهم : إن إعرابك يا بسنت صحيح ، ولكنني أعطي الإعراب النموذجي للعبارة ، وذلك لأنني أعلم أن هذا يفيد الأعضاء..
شكرا لك يا بسنت ..
ولكن أين عبارتك؟؟

----------


## بنت مصر

اسفة يا دكتور سلطان نسيت احطها من قلقي

ليس عجبا أن تفر الشاة من الذئب.. لكن العجب أن يكون لها منه حبيب

----------


## بنت مصر

الناس ناسيين الموضوع خالص افكركم بقا واحاول احلها انا


ليس عجباً أن تفر الشاه من الذيب .. لكن العجب ان يكون لها منه حبيب



ليس: فعل ماضٍ ناقص مبني على الفتح (يرفع المبتدأ وينصب الخبر)
عجباً: خبر ليس مقدم منصوب وعلامه نصبه الفتحة
أن: حرف نصب ينصب الفعل المضارع
تفر: فعل مضارع منصوب بأن وعلامة نصبه الفتحة الظاهرة
الشاه: فاعل مرفوع بالضمة
من: حرف جر
الذيب: اسم مجرور وعلامة جره الكسرة
وجملة ان تفر الشاه من الذيب هي مبتدأ مؤخر للفعل ليس


لكن: حرف ناسخ مبني على الفتح
العجب: اسم لكن منصوب بالفتحة الظاهرة
أن: حرف نصب ينصب الفعل المضارع
يكون: فعل مضارع منصوب بأن وعلامة نصبه الفتحة الظاهرة 
لـ: حرف جر
ها: ضمير في محل جر   ،، و (لها) شبه جمله في محله نصب خبر كان
من: حرف جر
هـ: ضمير في محل جر ،، و(منه) شبه جملة في محل نصب خبر تاني لكان
حبيب: اسم كان مرفوع

وجملة يكون لها منه حبيب هي خبر لكن في محل رفع


مش عارفة بقا صح والا غلط يا دكتور سلطان

----------


## أشجان الليل

إيه ده!!!!
الموضوع ده هنا من إمتى!!!!!!
ماليش دعوه يا بسنت..كان المفروض تسيبيلى جمله أحلها أو حتى تقوليلي علشان آجى..
أى نعم أنا كنت أشطر واحده فى الإعراب على مستوى المدرسة كلها..
وكنت مشهورة جدا جدا أيامها بقدرتى على إعراب أى جملة..
بس الصراحه أنا أعتقد إنى نسيت قواعد اللغة العربية كلها دلوقت!!
مبسوطه جدا بيكي وبموضوعك الجميل اللى هايخلي الواحد يشغل مخه من تانى
وفى انتظار جملة تجيلي أعرف اعربها  ::

----------


## د. سلطان

أنا سأضع لك جملة يا أشجان الليل ، وبعدها أرد على مشاركة بسنت.
الجملة :
" عوّد لسانك قول الصدق تحظ به.."
وهي جملة سهلة جدا ..
لك أجمل الأمنيات

----------


## أشجان الليل

عود: فعل أمر مبنى على السكون
لسان: مفعول به منصوب بالفتح
ك: ضمير مبنى على الفتح فى محل جر مضاف إليه
قول: مفعول به ثان منصوب بالفتح
الصدق: مضاف إليه مجرور بالكسر
تحظ:فعل مضارع مجزوم بحذف الياء لأنه جواب شرط
به: الباء حرف جر والهاء ضمير مجرور

يارب يكون صح علشان برستيجي فى وسط المنتدى بس ::

----------


## د. سلطان

أحسنت يا بسنت في إعرابك للبيت ، ولكنني أقدم أسفي بالتأخر في الرد ، وكنت أظن أن أحدا لم يقم بإعرابها لأنني كنت أرى اسمك ظاهرا في المشاركة..
الإعراب الكامل:
ليس: فعل ماضٍ ناقص مبني على الفتح (يرفع المبتدأ وينصب الخبر)
عجباً: خبر ليس مقدم منصوب وعلامه نصبه الفتحة
أن: حرف نصب ينصب الفعل المضارع
تفر: فعل مضارع منصوب بأن وعلامة نصبه الفتحة الظاهرة
الشاه: فاعل مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة
من: حرف جر
الذيب: اسم مجرور وعلامة جره الكسرة
وجملة ان تفر الشاه من الذيب في محل رفع اسم ليس


لكن: حرف مشبه بالفعل 
العجب: اسم لكن منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحة  الظاهرة
أن: حرف نصب ينصب الفعل المضارع
يكون: فعل مضارع ناقص منصوب بأن وعلامة نصبه الفتحة الظاهرة 
لـ: حرف جر
ها: ضمير في محل جر ،، و (لها) شبه جمله في محله نصب خبر كان
من: حرف جر
هـا: ضمير في محل جر  و(منه) شبه جملة في محل نصب خبر ثان لكان
حبيب: اسم كان مرفوع

والملاحظ أنني لم أغير كثيرا في الإعراب ، وإعرابك صحيح تماما لو بقي على حالته ، ولكنني أريد أن نصل إلى أسمى طريقة في الإعراب..
لك دائما يا بسنت خالص التقدير

----------


## د. سلطان

العزيزة أشجان الليل في مدينة الإعراب ( يا مرحبا يا مرحبا)..
أنا سعيد بقيامك بإعراب الجملة ، ولا أدري ما دخل البريستيج بالإعراب..
المهم أن إعرابك جيد ولكنك أخطأت بكلمة ( تحظ ) وإعرابها الصحيح:
تحظ : فعل مضارع مجزوم ؛ لأنه جواب الطلب ، وعلامة جزمه حذف حرف العلة من آخره
و(به ) : لا نقول فيها والهاء ضمير مجرور لأن الضمير ليس معربا ، بل نقول ضمير مبني في محل جر 
وأنا أعلم أن هذا ما قصدته ، ولكن السرعة أحيانا والاختصار يأخذنا إلى الخطأ
:::
أنا سعيد بمرورك ، ولكن أين جملتك للمشترك القادم ؟
سأنتظر يوما واحدا فقط .. وبعدها سأتصرف ..
لك خالص الود والتقدير

----------


## أشجان الليل

حسنا..
سأضع جملة..
ءاية قرءانية بعد إذنكم:
((مَن عمل صالحاً مِن ذكرٍ أو أنثى وهو مؤمنٌ فلنحيينه حياة طيبةً ولنجزينهم أجرهم بأحسن ما كانوا يعملون))
النحل 97

----------


## جنان الفردوس

جميل أوي الموضوع ده..
أول مرة أشوفه.. بصراحة انا ناوية أشترك معاكم
بس محدش يتريق لان نص اجاباتي هتطلع غلط
ده غير ان الحاجات اللي مش هعرفها هسيبها
وبعدين تاني مرة تراعوا اني موجودة معاكم وتجيبوا جمل سهلة
انا هجاوب وربنا يستر..
"من" آداة شرط جازمة
"عمل" فعل ماضي مبني على الفتحة ( فعل الشرط)
"والفاعل" ضمير مستتر تقديره هو
"صالحا" مفعول به منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحة
"من" حرف جر
"ذكر" اسم مجرور بحرف الجر من وعلامة جره الكسرة
"أو" حرف عطف لا محل له من الاعراب
"أنثى" معطوف مجرور وعلامة جره الكسرة
"وهو" ضمير مبني في محل رفع مبتدأ
"مؤمن" خبر مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة
"والجملة" من المبتدأ والخبر في محل نصب حال
"فلنحيينه" فعل مضارع مجزوم وعلامة جزمه السكون.. واعتقد ان اللام لام القسم لا محل لها من الاعراب
والفاعل ضمير مستتر تقديره نحن
والهاء ضمير مبني في محل نصب مفعول به أول
"حياة"مفعول به ثاني منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحة
"طيبة" نعت منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحة
"الواو" حرف عطف 
"لنجزينهم"فعل مضارع مجزوم وعلامة جزمه السكون ( لانه معطوف على فلنحيينه )واللام لام القسم لا محل لها من الاعراب
والفاعل ضمير مستتر تقديره نحن
والهاء ضمير مبني في محل نصب مفعول به أول
"أجرهم"مفعول به ثاني منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحة
"بأحسن"الباء حرف جر وأحسن اسم مجرور بحرف الجر الباء وعلامة جره الكسرة
 "ما "اسم موصول
"كانوا"فعل ماضي ناسخ ناقص مبني على الضم
والواو ضمير مبني في محل رفع فاعل
" يعملون"فعل مضارع مرفوع وعلامة رفعه ثبوت النون لانه من الافعال الخمسة
والواو ضمير مبني في محل رفع فاعل
والجملة من الفعل والفاعل في محل نصب مفعول به

----------


## د. سلطان

رائعة يا عسولة المنتدى :
إعرابك موفق ، ولكن الآية فيها بعض الصعوبة ..
وسأقوم بالتعديل على ما كتبت :

"من" آداة شرط جازمة
"عمل" فعل ماض مبني على الفتحة 
"والفاعل" ضمير مستتر تقديره هو
"صالحا" مفعول به منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحة
"من" حرف جر
"ذكر" اسم مجرور بحرف الجر من وعلامة جره الكسرة
"أو" حرف عطف لا محل له من الاعراب
"أنثى" معطوف مجرور وعلامة جره الكسرة المقدرة على الألف منع ظهورها التعذر
"وهو" ضمير مبني في محل رفع مبتدأ
"مؤمن" خبر مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة
"والجملة" من المبتدأ والخبر في محل نصب حال
"فلنحيينه" الفاء واقعة في جواب الشرط ، واللام للقسم .. نحيينه: فعل مضارع مبني على الفتح لاتصاله بنون التوكيد الثقيلة ، في محل جزم والفاعل ضمير مستتر تقديره نحن
والهاء ضمير مبني في محل نصب مفعول به أول
"حياة"مفعول مطلق منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحة
"طيبة" نعت منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحة
"الواو" حرف عطف 
"لنجزينهم"فعل مضارع مبني على الفتح لاتصاله بنون التوكيد الثقيلةمعطوف على نحيينه(
والفاعل ضمير مستتر تقديره نحن
والهاء ضمير مبني في محل نصب مفعول به أول
"أجرهم"مفعول به ثان منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحة
"بأحسن"الباء حرف جر وأحسن اسم مجرور بحرف الجر الباء وعلامة جره الكسرة
"ما "اسم موصول
"كانوا"فعل ماض ناسخ ناقص مبني على الضم
والواو ضمير مبني في محل رفع اسمها
" يعملون"فعل مضارع مرفوع وعلامة رفعه ثبوت النون لانه من الافعال الخمسة
والواو ضمير مبني في محل رفع فاعل
والجملة من الفعل والفاعل في محل نصب خبر كان
::
::
أكرر شكري لك يا جنان الفردوس على مشاركتك الرائعة ..
أيتها الرائعة

----------


## أحمد طايل

طيب ممكن حد يعرب دى


*إن هندُ المليحةً الحسناءَ          وأى من أضمرت لخل وفاء*

----------


## د. سلطان

*[frame="7 90"]
الأخ العزيز غريب الدار :
يبدو أن لا أحد يريد إعراب جملتك. وربما يكون ذلك للإشكال الوارد فيها، وساقوم بالإعراب ، حتى أفتح المجال للإخوة الأعضاء في جمل أخرى أسهل:
الإعراب:
إ : فعل أمر مبني على حذف حرف العلة ( وهو من الفعل وأى)
والنون : نون التوكيد
هند: منادى بأداة نداء محذوفة ، مبني على الضم في محل نصب على النداء
المليحة :صفة مرفوعة على اعتبار اللفظ ، وهناك رواية بالنصب على اعتبار محل الموصوف ..
الحسناء : صفة ثانية مرفوعة..
وأي : مفعول مطلق منصوب..
( أظن أن هذه الكلمات التي أعربتها هي مقصدك من الجملة التي كتبتها..أما الباقي فهو سهل ..)[/frame]*

----------


## أحمد طايل

الأخ الفاضل د. سلطان
  سلمت و سلمت يمينك..ماقصدت الإغماض و لكنى أحسست خرير الموهبة و الإتقان فى المشتركين فأحببت أن أعرض لجملة شهيرة تعرض ما فى لغتنا العربية من جمال و دقة وجزالة....
 أتمنى أن تستمر المسابقة...وأن يقوم أحد المشتركين الأفاضل بعرض جملة جديدة
تقبلوا تحياتى........................

----------


## بنت مصر

طيب فين الجملة الجديدة؟؟

بسنت

----------


## أحمد طايل

هذا بيت أقترحه بعد إذن الجميع 

*أبنت الدهر عندى كل بنت فكيف               وصلت أنت من الزحام*

----------


## بنت مصر

انا مش فاهمة البيت اساسا يا غريب
ياريت بس توضح معناه لانه فيه توريه
بتخليني مش فاهمة ابنت مثلا الالف الاولي فيها الف استفهام أو هي جزء من الجملة

معلش يا غريب ياريت توضيح شوية لان عباراتك صعبة موت


بسنت

----------


## أحمد طايل

غالى والطلب غالى برده

البيت من قصيدة رائعة للمتنبى يناجى فى جزء منها الحمى...وأرى هذه فرصة سانحة لأن أعرض لتلك المناجاة حتى يتضح سياق البيت

وزائرتي كأن بها حياء 

فليس تزور إلا في الظلام 

بذلت لها المطارف والحشايا 

فعافتها وباتت في عظامي 

يضيق الجلد عن نفسي وعنها 

فتوسعه بأنواع السقام 

إذا ما فارقتني غسلتني 

كأنا عاكفان على حرام 

كأن الصبح يطردها فتجري 

مدامعها بأربعة سجام 

أراقب وقتها من غير شوق 

مراقبة المشوق المستهام 

ويصدق وعدها والصدق شر 

إذا القاك في الكرب العظام 

أبنت الدهر عندي كل بنت 

فكيف وصلت أنت من الزحام


وعلى فكرة الهمزة هنا "أ" للنداء

تحياتى

----------


## سفر

إعراب قول المتنبي: أبنتَ الدّهرِ عندي كلّ بنتٍ    فكيف وصلتِ أنتِ من الزّحام
أ:حرف نداء للقريب، مبنيّ على الفتح لا محلّ له من الإعراب
بِنْتَ: منادى منصوب (لأنّه مضاف) و علامة نصبه الفتحة الظاهرة و هو مضاف
و "الدّهرِ" مضاف إليه مجرور و علامة جرّه الكسرة الظّاهرة
عندي: "عند" ظرف مكان منصوب و علامة نصبه الفتحة المقدّرة على ما قبل "يا" المتكلّم منع من ظهورها اشتغال المحلّ بحركة المناسبة
و "الياء": ضمير متّصل مبنيّ على السّكون في محلّ جرّ مضاف إليه. و شبه جملة من الظّرف و المضاف إليه متعلّقة بخبر مقدّم محدوف تقديره "موجودة".
كُلُّ: مبتدأ مؤخّر مرفوع و علامة رفعه الضمّة الظّاهرة و هو مضاف
و "بِنْتٍ": مضاف إليه مجرور و علامة جرّه الكسرة الظّاهرة
فكيف: الفاء حرف عطف مبنيّ على الفتح لا محلّ له من الإعراب، "كيف" اسم استفهام (أُخرج مخرج التّعجّب) مبنيّ على الفتح في محلّ نصب حال من الضّمير في "وصلت"، أو في محل نصب مفعول مطلق.
وصلتِ: "وصل" فعل ماضٍ مبنيّ على الفتح المقدر على السّكون العارض كراهة توالي أربع متحركات في ما أشبه الكلمة الواحدة، و التّاء من "وصلت" ضمير متّصل مبنيّ على الكسر في محل رفع فاعل
أنتِ: ضمير بارز منفصل مبنيّ على الكسر في محلّ رفع تأكيد لفظي للضّمير في "وصلتِ" 
من: حرف جرّ مبنيّ على السّكون لا محلّ له من الإعراب
الزّحام: أسم مجرور و علامة جرّه الكسرة الظّاهرة، و شبه الجملة من الجارّ و المجرور  "من الزّحام" متعلّقة بمفول مطلق محذوف تقديره "وصولاً"

و الآن أقترح أن يُعربَ قوله تعالى: (و لا تكونوا كالّتي نقضت غزلها من بعد قوّة أنكاثاً)
مع أحرّ التّحيات، 
أخوكم في الله: سفر

----------


## د. سلطان

أخي العزيز سفر
يطيب لي في البداية أن أرحب بك بين إخوتك في لؤلؤة المشرق العربي... ,وأثني على مشاركتك في إعراب المطلوب .. ولقد أذهلني إعرابك، ويبدو أنني أمام متخصص في اللغة أو الأدب..
لك أخي الحبيب خالص الود والتقدير..
وأنتظر معك من يعرب عبارتك التي اشتركت بها
دمت ودام قلمك

----------


## بنت مصر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

محاولة ارجو اني اوفق في بعضها والباقي يصححه لنا استاذنا الدكتور سلطان



و لا تكونوا كالّتي نقضت غزلها من بعد قوّة أنكاثاً

الواو: للاستئناف 

لا: لا الناهية تجزم الفعل المضارع

تكونوا: فعل مضارع مجزم بلا وعلامة جزمه حذف النون لانه من الأفعال الخمسة
والفاعل ضمير مستتر تقديره أنتم في محل رفع اسم (يكون) 

كالتي: 
الكاف:  خبر كان منصوب بالفتحة المقدرة .. التي: مضاف اليه مبني على الجر

نقضت: نقض فعل ماض مبني على الفتح والتاء تاء الفاعل ضمير مبني على الرفع 

غزلها:  غزل مفعول به منصوب بالفتحة والهاء  ضمير مبني في محل جر مضاف اليه

من: من حرف جر

بعد: ظرف زمان مجرور بمن وعلامة جره الكسرة

قوة: مضاف اليه مجرور وعلامة جره الكسرة

أنكاثا: حال منصوب وعلامه نصبه الفتحة

----------


## أشجان الليل

لى سؤال بس...
أنا كنت معتقدة إن الجمله كلها..
"كالتى نقضت غزلها"....فى محل رفع خبر كان..
وحرف "ك" المستخدم كأداة تشبيه..
بيعرب بحسب موقعه فى الجملة؟؟
أم أنه مبنى..؟ثابت الإعراب؟
وشكرا مقدما على الإجابة  ::

----------


## بنت مصر

انا مش متأكدة من اجابتي يا اشجان وعارفة اني عكيت المرة دي جامد

----------


## أشجان الليل

يبقى لازم نستنى دكتور سلطان علشان نعرف الحل..  :: 
بس على فكره أنا اكتشفت أن المنتدى كله ماشاء الله..
فطاحل فى قواعد اللغة العربية..
ماشاء الله عليكم

----------


## بنت مصر

؟؟   :Frown:

----------


## د. سلطان

[frame="7 90"]*الأخت الغالية بنت مصر
أعلن أولا عن أسفي للتأخر في الرد ، وكان ذلك بسبب هجران الناس لهذا الموضوع ، مثل هجرانهم للقاعة نفسها، فلم أر الموضوع إلا أمس وكنت مشغولا ..ويبدو أننا سندور في حلقة مفرغة ...  ، وإليك الإعراب الصحيح:
الواو: حسب ما قبلها 
ملحوظة : إذا وقعت الواو في بداية الجملة ، ولا نعرف ما سبقها تعرب كما أسلفت
لا: ناهية جازمة تجزم الفعل المضارع.
تكونوا: فعل مضارع مجزم بلا، وعلامة جزمه حذف النون لأنه من الأفعال الخمسة
والواو ضمير متصل في محل رفع اسم ( تكون) ، والألف للتفريق 
كالتي: 
الكاف: حرف جر ، والتي اسم موصول مبني على السكون في محل جر بحرف الجر
ويمكن إعراب الكاف حرف تشبيه بمعنى مثل ، وبذلك تكون التي في محل جر مضاف إليه
نقضت: نقض فعل ماض مبني على الفتح والتاء تاء التأنيث الساكنة لا محل لها من الإعراب.
غزلها: غزل مفعول به منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحة،والهاء ضمير مبني في محل جر مضاف اليه

من: من حرف جر

بعد: اسم مجرور بحرف الجر ، وعلامة جره الكسرة
قوة: مضاف اليه مجرور وعلامة جره الكسرة

أنكاثا: حال منصوبة وعلامه نصبها الفتحة
والجملة في محل نصب خبر كان*[/frame]

----------


## بنت مصر

دكتور سلطان الغالي
اشكرك جدا على المرور والتصحيح
واسفة جدا على الاخطاء اللي في اعرابي

----------


## على درويش

بسم الله ما شاء الله 
اتضح ان انا مش من هنا -كل ده يحصل من ورايا
لسه يا بسنت باعت رساله للدكتور جمال اترجاه يعمل دروس فى النحو على غرار العروض  لان نفسى اراجع النحو وقواعد الاعراب اللى كنت شاطر فيها ونسيتها للاسف ،شكرا يا دكتور سلطان هذا التفصيل الرائع فى الاعراب ،وانتى يا أشجان اعرابك معلوماتى بتقول انه سليم وبريستيجك محفوظ
وهذه جملتى
تعب كلها الحياه فما اعجب الا من راغب فى ازدياد

وشكرا لكم

----------


## بنت مصر

تعب كلها الحياه فما اعجب الا من راغب فى ازدياد

تعب خبر مقدم مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة
كل صفة للحياة مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة
والهاء ضمير في محل جر مضاف اليه
والحياة مبتدا مقدم مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة

الفاء الفصيحة  (لا أعرف اعرابها)
ما التعجبيه وهي اسم مبني في محل رفع مبتدأ
أعجب فعل ماض مبني على الفتح، والفاعل ضمير مستتر وجوبا تقدير (هو) يعود على ما التعجبية
أداة استثناء.. حرف مبني على السكون لا محل له من الإعراب. 
من حرف جر 
راغب اسم مجرور بمن وعلامة جره الكسرة
في حرف جر
ازدياد اسم مجرور وعلامة جره الكسرة


وطبعا الاخطاء كثيرة ولكن الموضوع مهجور 

بسنت

----------


## ادهم فوده

انا مبهور بكل ما تحويه الكلمة من معانى ولا استطيع ان اعبر عن درجة اعجابى بكل المشاركين لكن خالص الشكر اوجهه الى صاحبة الفكرة الرائعة والى الدكتور سلطان مهندس النحو والمبهر سفر الذى غازل شيئا ما بداخلى بطريقة اعرابه والمشاكس غريب الدار .واعترف انى ادركت حجمى الحقيقى فى مضمار الاعراب عندما فوجئت بهذا المستوى الرائع لمعظمكم وكنت اظن انى متفوق 

ولى للمبتدئين فى علم النحو وخاصة مجال الاعراب نصيحة وهى الالتزام بقاعدة بسيطة قبل اعراب اى جملة تقول

" الاعراب فرع المعنى " اى اننا يجب ان نفهم الجملة جيدا قبل اعرابها

وما رايكم باعراب الاية الكريمة "" اذا السماء انشقت "

----------


## نانيس

بصراحة فكرة أكثر من رائعة وسأحاول الإعراب
 تبكى : فعل مضارع مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة على آخره
المشارق : فاعل مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة على آخره
 الواو : حرف عطف مبنى على الفتح
 المغارب : اسم معطوف على المشارق مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة على آخره
 عالما : مفعول به منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحة الظاهرة على آخره
 الواو : حرف عطف مبنى على الفتح
 مناضلا : اسم معطوف على عالما منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحة الظاهرة على آخره
 ضد : مضاف ولا أعلم إعرابها
 الطغاة : مضاف إليه مجرور وعلا مة جره الكسرة الظاهرة على آخره
 جليلا : حال أو تمييز منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحة الظاهرة على آخره

----------


## د. سلطان

أعزائي أرجو أن تعذروني للتأخير في الرد على الموضوع
ولإعراب ( تعب كلها الحياة فلا أعجب إلا من راغب في ازدياد)
تعب : خبر مقدم مرفوع ، وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة
كلها: توكيد معنوب مرفوع ، وعلامة رفعه الضمة، ( وها) ضمير متصل مبني على السكون في محل جر بالإضافة.
الحياة : مبتدأ مؤخر مرفوع ، وعلامة رفعه الضمة
فلا : الفاء استئنافية
لا : أداة نفي
أعجب : فعل مضارع مرفوع ، وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة
إلا: أداة حصر.
من راغب : جار ومجرور
في ازدياد: جار وجرور

----------


## د. سلطان

الأخت العزيزة نانيس:
إعرابك جيد ولكنك أخطأت في إعراب
ضد : مفعول به منصوب لاسم الفاعل مناضل، وهو مضاف..
الطغاة مضاف إليه مجرور
جليلا : صفة منصوبة ، وعلامة نصبه الفتحة
لك خالص التقدير والمحبة

----------


## القيصر

الموضوع أكثر من رائع 
اسمحولي أضع جملة لنتشارك في اعرابها الجملة هي قوله تعالى(و كأين من نبي قاتل معه ربيون كثير فما وهنوا لما أصابهم في سبيل الله و ما ضعفوا و ما استكانوا  و الله يحب الصابرين)

----------


## بنت مصر

اهلا بيك اخي العزيز قيصر
نورت المنتدى بانضامك
واتمنى لك اطيب الاوقات معنا

الاية طويلة  جدا يا استاذ القيصر ياريت تختار جزء منها
يعني لو ممكن تختار جزء منها حيكون اسهل بكتير


بسنت

----------


## القيصر

::  السلام عليكم
الاخت بنت مصر اذا ممكن أتركلك البداية لتعربيها أنت و تسيبي الباقي عليه

----------


## بنت مصر

الواو: مستأنفة، 
كأين:  مبتدأ
من : حرف جر
نبي: اسم مجرور وعلامة جره الكسرة 
قاتل معه ربيون" جملة فعلية خبر للمبتدأ. 
واعرابها قاتل فعل ماض مبني على الفتح مع ظرف مكان مبني على الفتح والهاء ضمير في محل جر مضاف اليه
ربيون فاعل مروفوع وعلامة رفعه الواو  لانه جمع مذكر سالم

اعرف ان عندي اخطاء كثيرة وانتظر حضرتك للتصحيح

ولك تحياتي وشكري مقدما


بسنت

----------


## على درويش

*تأخرت كثيرا عن المشاركة فاعذرونى
قبحا لوجهك يا شارون فانه = وجه له من كل قبح برقع مع الاعتذار للمتنبى فقد غيرت كلمة الزمان بشارون لاننى لم اجد فى هذا الزمان اقبح منه*

----------


## جمال الشريف

بداية اسمحوا لي ـ وأنا عضو جديد ـ أن أسجل إعجابي بهذا الملتقى النحوي الرائع.

وأسجل تقديري لكل من شارك .

أرجو من الأعزاء تفعيل هذا الموضوع الذي شدني جدا فضلا عن الفائدة التي ستعم على الجميع بإذن الله.

كل الحب والتقدير لمن ساهم في نجاح هذا الموضوع وبخاصة الدكتور سلطان وصاحبة الفكرة.

تحية من القلب للجميع

----------


## بنت مصر

*أولا شكرا لاخي جمال الشريف على تفعيله للموضوع
ثانيا اعتذر لاخي على درويش على تأخير الرد
لاني لم أرى هذه الاضافة الا الان

ثالثا الاعراب

قبحا لوجهك يا شارون فانه وجه له من كل قبح برقع

قبحاً: مفعول مطلق منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحة الظاهرة لجملة (قبحه الله) المستأنفة

لوجهك: اللام حرف جر ،،، ووجهك اسم مجرور باللام وعلامة جره الكسرة  ،، 
والهاء ضمير في محل جر مضاف اليه

يا: اداة نداء

شارون: اسم علم منادى مبني على الضم

فانه: الفاء السببية ،، ان حرف ناسخ ،، الهاء ضمير في محل جر مضاف اليه

وجه : خبر ان مرفوع بالضمة ،، واسمها هو ضمير مستتر في محل نصب اسم ان

له: اللام حرف جر ،، والهاء ضمير متصل مبني في محل جر ،، 

من :حرف جر

كل: اسم مجرور بمن وعلامة جره الكسرة

قبح: مضاف اليه مجرور وعلامة جره الكسرة

برقع: اسم مرفوع بالضمة و(له برقع) جملة اسمية في محل رفع خبر ثان لإن




والله أعلم ... يا دكتور سلطان لو في اخطاء ارجو المعذرة والتصحيح

بسنت*

----------


## الصعيدي

أنا مش شاطر أوي في الإعراب .. بس فاء السببية بتدخل على الفعل مش الإسم أو الحروف .. بس مجهود كويس يابسنت .. الله ينور

----------


## د. سلطان

سيعدني أولا أن نعود لسابق عهدنا في إحياء الإعراب الذي نحتاج الكثير حتى نتقنه ، ونعود إلى لغتنا الجميلة التي حملت حضارتنا، ومن قبلها قرآننا..
وأشكر الأخ جما الشريف الذي أحياه بعد موات..ولأخي الحبيب المهندس علي درويش كل الحب والتقدير ، ومرة أخرى بسنت تتصدى بشجاعة للإعراب كما عهدناها ..
كنت رائعة يا بسنت هذه المرة ، غير أن الفاء كما قال أخي الصعيدي ليست سببية ، وإنما استئنافية، والهاء في فإنه هي اسم إن ..وبرقع : مبتدا مؤخر لأنه سبق بشبه جملة مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة..
أكرر شكري لكل منش ارك في هذا الموضوع ..

----------


## بنت مصر

شكرا لك استاذي الدكتور سلطان على التصحيح 
فمنك اتعلم لغتنا الجميلة ومنك ازداد حبا لها
فلك كل الشكر والتحية

شكرا لك اخي الصعيدي على التصحيح
وان شاء الله  لن اخطئها في المرة القادمة


الجملة الجديده هي



(( كل عام وانتم بخير))



تحياتي
بسنت

----------


## الصعيدي

> الجملة الجديده هي
> (( كل عام وانتم بخير))
> تحياتي
> بسنت


*وانتي بالصحة والسلامة يا بسنت    *

----------


## بنت مصر

هههههههههههه
اعراب خطير بصراحة  ::

----------


## جمال الشريف

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اسمحوا لي أن أحاول مجرد محاولة،وقد تحتمل الصواب والخطأ.

كل عام وأنتم بخير.

الأصوب في هذه العبارة أن تكون :كل عام أنتم بخير.

كل : مبتدأ أول مرفوع،وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة على آخره،وهو مضاف.

عام : مضاف إليه مجرور،وعلامة جره الكسرة الظاهرة على آخره.

أنتم : ضمير منفصل مبني على السكون في محل رفع مبتدأ ثانٍ.

بخير: الباء حرف جر مبني على الكسر لا محل له من الإعراب.

خير : اسم مجرور بالباء،وعلامة جره الكسرة الظاهرة على آخره.

وشبه الجملة(من الجار والمجرور)في محل رفع خبر المبتدأ الثاني.

والجملة من المبتدأ الثاني وخبره في محل رفع خبر المبتدأ الأول.

ـــــــــــــــــــــ

مجرد محاولة.

أشكركم جميعا

ولكم أرق التحيات

----------


## سراج الغد

[b]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:
أود أن أشكر الجميع على هذا الموضوع الرائع وخاصة صاحبة الفكرة الأخت بنت مصر الغالية والدكتور سلطان أثابهما الله و أتسائل عن الأخ المتميز سفر ولماذا غاب بعد حضوره الرائع؟.
لا أستطيع أن أصف مدى سعادتي وإعجابي الذي يزيد يوما بعد يوم بهذا المنتدى الجميل,
كم اشتقت إلى من يحيي وينشط معلوماتي اللغوية وخاصة النحو الذي كنت أعشقه وأتفوق فيه في الثانوية العامة ولكن للأسف اندثر خلف ركام المعلومات الخاصة بدراستي في كلية الطب.وللمفارقة الجميلة فإني كنت قد قررت قبل أن أرى هذا الموضوع  أن أعيد القراءة في كتب النحو في الأجازة الماضية. لذلك فلكم كل الشكر والتقدير

----------


## د. سلطان

أخي الحبيب جما الشريف:
ليس لي أمام إعرابك إلا أن أرفع علامة التميز لك ..فقد أعطيت الإعراب حقه تماما ، ونقيته حتى من الأخطاء الشائعة فيه ..
إعراب متميز يا جمال..
لك مني خالص المحبة والتقدير

----------


## د. سلطان

أخي الحبيب سراج الغد:
أرحب بك أولا في قاعة الصالون الأدبي ، وأشكرك على كلماتك الرقيقة ، وأثني على اهتمامك بالنحو وأنت في اختصاص مختلف ، وقد يظن الكثيرون أن اختصاصهم العلمي يبقى معزولا عن النحو والأدب ، ولكن قلة قليلة تلك التي تعي هويتها وأنت منهم..
أهلا بك يا سراج الغد وسأنتظر مشاركاتك..
لك خالص المحبة والتقدير

----------


## د. سلطان

البيت المطلوب إعرابه هذه المرة:
قال جميل بثينة:
فمن يعط في الدنيا قرينا كمثلها.......فذلك في عيش الحياة سعيد[b]

----------


## جمال الشريف

*عزيزي الدكتور سلطان...أشكرك على كلماتك اللطيفة...ولتسمح لي أنت والإخوة والأخوات أن أعرب هذا البيت*

*لأنني انتظرت طويلا لكي نعطي الفرصة لمن يجيب،ولما لم أجد ردا أسرعت بهذه المحاولة رغبة مني في تنشيط* 

*هذه الصفحة الرائعة....*

*فمن يعط في الدنيا قرينا كمثلها.......فذلك في عيش الحياة سعيد*

*فمن: الفاء حسب ما قبلها،وهي حرف لا محل له من الإعراب.*

*من : اسم شرط مبني على السكون في محل رفع مبتدأ(ملحوظة: اسماء الشرط :من ـ ما ـ مهما)تعرب مبتدأ*

*إذا كان فعل الشرط لازما أو متعديا استوفى مفعوله).*

*يعط: فعل مضارع مبني للمجهول ،وهو فعل الشرط مجزوم،وعلامة جزمه حذف حرف العلة،ونائب الفاعل ضمير مستتر تقديره هو.*

*في: حرف جر مبني على السكون لا محل له من الإعراب.*

*الدنيا:اسم مجرور بفي ،وعلامة جره الكسرة المقدرة للتعذر.*

*قرينا: مفعول به منصوب،وعلامة نصبه الفتحة الظاهرة على آخره.*

*كمثلها:الكاف حرف جر مبني على الفتح لا محل له من الإعراب.*
*مثلها: اسم مجرور بالكاف وعلامة جره الكسرة الظاهرة على آخره،وهو مضاف،و(ها)ضمير متصل مبني على السكون في محل جر مضاف إليه.*
*وشبه الجملة(من الجار والمجرور)في محل نصب صفة لقرينا.*

*فذلك: الفاء واقعة في جواب الشرط. و(ذلك) ذا : اسم إشارة مبني على السكون في محل رفع مبتدأ، واللام للبعد ،والكاف : حرف خطاب لا محل له من الإعراب.*

*في: حرف جب مبني على السكون لا محل له من الإعراب.*

*عيش: اسم مجرور بفي،وعلامة جره الكسرة الظاهرة على آخره،وهو مضاف.*

*الحياة: مضاف إليه مجرور،وعلامة جره الكسرة الظاهرة على آخره.*

*سعيد: خبر المبتدأ مرفوع ،وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة على آخره.*

*والجملة الاسمية في محل جزم جواب الشرط.*

*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*أستبيحكم عذرا إن قصرت أو أخطأت..*

*تحياتي للجميع*

----------


## د. سلطان

*أخي الحبيب جمال الشريف:
أنت لا تعلم مدى سعادتي بإعرابك الرائع الذي يدل على سعة أفق ، وتمكن من النحو العربي، وكم كنت أتمنى أن يشارك الجميع فيه..
لي تعليق واحد على الإعراب ، وهو إضافة وليس تصحيحا..
إعراب ( كمثلها): الكاف زائدة ، ومثلها : اسم مجرور لفظا منصوب محلا على أنه صفة لقرينا ، و( ها ) ضمير متصل مبني على السكون في محل جر بالإضافة..
دمت أخي الحبيب ..
ولك مني خالص الود والتقدير*

----------


## جمال الشريف

*الأخ الحبيب الدكتور :سلطان**بداية أراك متغيبا ...آمل أن يكون المانع خيرا...وكل عام وأنتم بخير..**وأشكر شخصك الكريم على تعليقك على إعرابي....لك الحق ف ( الكاف) حرف زائد يفيد التأكيد.**واسمحوا لي جميعا أن أعرض شطر بيت للمتنبي:**وما قتل الأحرار كالعفو عنهم.....................**ولكم جميعا أرق التحيات.....وكل عام وأنتم بخير*

----------


## جمال الشريف

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

كنت آمل أن يحظى هذا الصالون النحوي باهتمامكم...لكن لابد أن نلتمس العذر..

وسأعرب هذا الشطر ،منتظرا منكم تفعيل هذا الموضوع...ولكم جميعا وافر الشكر والتقدير

ولا أنسى أن هنا أن أبلغ تحياتي لأخي الكريم الدكتور سلطان،لعله يكون بخير...

وما قتل الأحرار كالعفو عنهم

الواو : بحسب ما قبلها وهي حرف مبني على الفتح لا محل له من الإعراب.

ما : حرف نفي مبني على السكون لا محل له من الإعراب.

قتل: فعل ماض مبني على الفتح

الأحرار: مفعول به مقدم منصوب،وعلامة نصبه الفتحة الظاهرة على آخره.

كالعفو: الكاف : اسم مبني على الفتح في محل رفع فاعل مؤخر (ك : اسم بمعنى مثل ،وليس حرفا)

وهو مضاف.

العفو: مضاف إليه مجرور ،وعلامة جره الكسرة الظاهرة على آخره.

عنهم: عن: حرف جر مبني على السكون لا محل له من الإعراب، والهاء: ضمير متصل مبني على الضم في محل

 جر بحرف الجر.، والميم للجمع.

أرجو أن أكون مصيبا..

وفي انتظار أطروحاتكم

وتحياتي

----------


## بنت مصر

اعراب جميل يا استاذ جمال الفاضل
شكرا لك على هذا الاعراب وما شاء الله عليك
متمكن جدا من اللغة .. زادك الله من فضله


واحب اضيف جملة جديدة لاعرابها حتى يستمر هذا الموضوع المفيد

وهي ايه قرآنية


((شهر رمضان الذي انزل فيه القران هدى للناس وبينات من الهدى والفرقان ))



في انتظاركم

----------


## د. سلطان

أخي الحبيب جمال الشريف:
أشكرك على اطمئنانك عني ، فأنا والحمد لله بخير ، فكل عام وأنت بألف خير..
أما بخصوص إعرابك هذه المرة فقد جانبك الصواب ، وما ذلك إلا لأنك بنيت إعرابك على إعراب قتل بأنها فعل ماض، والحقيقة أن الإعراب الصحيح كالتالي:
الواو: حسب ما قبلها..
ما : حرف نفي يعمل عمل ليس 
قتل : اسم ما المرفوع وعلاممة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة ، وهو مضاف.
الأحرار : مضاف إليه مجرور ، وعلامة جره الكسرة الظاهرة.


شكرا لك أخي الحبيب..ويبدو أننا يا صاحبي سندور في حلقة مغلقة ، تبدأ دائرتها بك ، وتتصل ببسنت ، وتنتهي بي..
كل عام وأنت بألأف خير

----------


## جمال الشريف

أخي الدكتور سلطان..

نحمد الله على سلامتك..وكل عام وأنتم بخير...

مع نقديري واحترامي لشخصك الكريم اسمح لي بأن ( قتل) فعل وليس مصدرا كما ورد في بيت المتنبي..

وهو من الشواهد المعروفة والمشهورة  عن الكاف حينما تكون اسما لا حرفا...

كل الشكر والتقدير لشخصك الكريم...

وتقبل مني أرق التحيات

----------


## د. سلطان

أخي الحبيب جمال الشريف:
صدقت أخي فأنت لم تجانب الصواب ، بل جانبته أنا ، وكان ذلك لعدم اطلاعي على رواية البيت ، فخمنت الإعراب بحسب السياق ، ولكنني وبعد العودة إلى ديوان المتنبي وجدت أن قتل فعل ماض ..فشكرا لك على التوضيح ، وهذه رسالة لي للتحقق من مصدر البيت قبل الخوض في إعرابه، رغم أنني أحب المتنبي وأحفظ الكثير من شعره ..يبدو أن حافظتي أصبحت تخونني!!
مرة أخرى شكرا لك للتوضيح ، وكل عام وأنت بخير

----------


## جمال الشريف

أخي الغالي دكتور/سلطان

أشكر لك سعة صدرك،وتواضعك أيضا أخي الحبيب

وما سمي الإنسان إلا لنسيه.......وما القلب إلا لأنه يتقلب

كلنا أخي الحبيب تخوننا الذاكرة....وهذا لا يقلل من علمك الغزير...وشخصك الذي أعتز به.

أعاد الله علينا وعليكم هذه الأيام المباركة بالخير واليمن والبركات.

نداء للأخت بسنت صاحبة هذا الموضوع:

أين تواجدك في هذا الصالون النحوي؟؟

في انتظارك وانتظار جميع الإخوة محبي النحو..

وتحياتي للجميع

----------


## بنت مصر

> ((شهر رمضان الذي انزل فيه القران هدى للناس وبينات من الهدى والفرقان ))


طيب شوف كده يا استاذ جمال حتلاقيني وضعت جملة منتظرة الاعراب

----------


## جمال الشريف

أهلا أهلا بنت مصر العزيزة أخيرا وصلتِ هنا..

سأحاول وأتمنى التوفيق

شهر : مبتدأ مرفوع،وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة على على آخره،وهو مضاف.

رمضان: مضاف إليه مجرور وعلامة جره الفتحة نيابة عن الكسرة؛لأنه ممنوع من الصرف.

الذي : اسم موصول مبني على السكون في محل رفع خبر.

أنزل: فعل ماض مبني للمجهول،مبني على الفتح.

فيه : في : حرف جر مبني على السكون لا محل له من الإعراب، وهو مضاف.

الهاء: ضمير متصل مبني على الكسر في محل جر بحرف الجر.

القرآن : نائب فاعل مرفوع،وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة على آخره.

هدى : مفعول لأجله منصوب ،وعلامة نصبه الفتحة المقدرة على آخره للتعذر.

للناس : اللام: حرف جر مبني على الكسر لا محل له من الإعراب.

الناس: اسم مجرور باللام،وعلامة جره الكسرة الظاهرة على آخره.

وبينات: الواو حرف عطف مبني على الفتح لا محل له من الإعراب.

بينات : معطوف منصوب وعلامة نصبه الكسرة نيابة عن الفتحة؛لأنه جمع مؤنث سالم.

من : حرف جر ................................

الهدى: اسم مجرور بمن،وعلامة جره الكسرة المقدرة على آخره للتعذر.

و : حرف عطف.........................

الفرقان : معطوف مجرور ،وعلامة جره الكسرة الظاهرة على آخره.

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

تحياتي

----------


## بنت مصر

ماشاء الله 

اين الجملة اللي حضرتك ستضعها للاعراب؟؟

----------


## جمال الشريف

الأخت الكريمة / بسنت

أشكرك على هذا التواصل بهذا الصالون النحوي الجميل...

بصراحة يا بسنت ما أحببت أن أكتب جملة حتى لا أقوم بإعرابها كما حدث من قبل...فأرجو التكرم بوضع

جملة من عندك....

ولك مني خالص الشكر والتقدير

على فكرة نسيت شيئا في إعراب الآية السابقة:

وجملة ( أنزل فيه القرآن) جملة الصلة لا محل لها من الإعراب.

وأين أنت يا دكتور سلطان؟؟؟

وأناشد الإخوة والأخوات المشاركة 

وتحياتي للجميع

----------


## بنت مصر

حاضر يا استاذ جمال

انا سأضع جملة سهلة حتى لا اشق على اعضاءنا
وهي من كتاب الله

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

(( ومن يتق الله يجعل له مخرجا ويرزقه من حيث لا يحتسب))



تحياتي للجميع


بسنت

----------


## ابن البلد

*الواو حرف عطف 

بس خلاص 
ده الي عرفته*  
 ::$:  ::$:

----------


## mrmzm2000

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

هذه ثاني مرة في حياتي أكتب في منتدي بعد منتدي الأستاذ عمرو خالد " كتبت فيه مرة واحدة " .
و ذلك لأني أري هذه المنتديات هي مكان للشباب الفارغ الذي لا يجد شيئا يفعله ، 
و الذي يبحث عن التفاهات المقننه " إلا من رحم ربي " .
و لأني لم أجد في هذه المنتديات ما يَصلح أو يُصلح من شأن هذه الأمة .

 :: 

حتي وجدت هذا المنتدي بالصدفة . 
و قد قرأت كل ما كتب فيه " الصفحات السابقة " تقريبا . 
و أحترمت بشدة القائمين علي هذا المنتدي " بدون ذكر أسماء " 
و صاحبة فكرة إنشاء هذا المنتدي " بدون ذكر أسماء "

أرجو أن تقبلوني معكم في ثاني مشاركة لي في منتدي علي  
الإنترنت الذي أستخدمه منذ عشر سنوات تقريبا  ، دون أن أجد ما يجذبني لأشارك في أي منتدي.

إسمي/ محمد رفعت
أعمل/ مهندسا معماريا

قد كنت متفوقا في النحو و في فن الإعراب " انا أعتبره فنا " عندما كنت في المدرسة 
و قد كنت أظن أني نسيت كل شيء عن الإعراب 
حتي وجدت هذه الصفحات الرقيقة التي داعبت ذاكرتي بعنف حتي بدأت مرة أخري في تذكر النحو 
فأرجو أن تتقبلو أخطائي بصدر رحب 
حيث أن سبع سنوات من دراسة و ممارسة الهندسة قادرة علي أن تنسي أي شخص  إسمه الثلاثي  :: 



 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

ألإعراب
(( ومن يتق الله يجعل له مخرجا ويرزقه من حيث لا يحتسب))

 ( و ) ــــــــــــــ  حرف عطف والأصح ( حسب ما قبلها )
 ( من ) ــــــــــــ أداة شرط  جازمة
 ( يتق ) ـــــــــــ فعل مضارع مجزوم وعلامة جزمه حذف حرف العلة
                        و الفاعل ضمير مستتر تقديره ( الذي )
 ( الله ) ــــــــــــ  ( لفظ الجلالة )  مفعول به منصوب و علامة نصبه الفتحة الظاهرة
 ( يجعل ) ـــــــــ فعل مضارع مرفوع بالضمة
                         و الفاعل ضمير مستتر تقديره ( هو ) ( الله )
 ( له ) ـــــــــــــــ  اللام حرف جر
                          الهاء ضمير في محل جر
                           و شبه الجملة في محل نصب مفعول به أول
 ( مخرجا ) ــــــــ مفعول به منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحة
 ( و ) ــــــــــــــــ حرف عطف
 ( يرزقه ) ــــــــــ فعل مضارع مرفوع و علامة رفعه الضمة لأنه معطوف علي ( يجعل )
                          و الفاعل ضمير مستتر تقديره ( هو ) ( الله )
 ( من ) ــــــــــــــ حرف جر
 ( حيث ) ـــــــــــ  ظرف مبني 
 ( لا ) ــــــــــــــــ  لا التي تعمل عمل( ليس)  و ( ليس)  من أخوات كان
 ( يحتسب ) ـــــــ خبر ليس منصوب و علامة نصبه الفتحة
                         أسم ليس ضمير مستتر مبني في محل رفع تقديره ( هو )

هذه محاولة بسيطة 
و هي المحاولة الأولي 
فأرجو أن تعذروني 
لأني قد نسيت النحو كله كما قلت لكم سابقا
 والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## بنت مصر

الاستاذ الفاضل محمد رفعت
مرحبا بك معنا وشكرا على ثناءك علينا
اسأل الله العلي القدير ان يجعلنا دائما عند حسن ظنك بنا

وأهلا بك أخا عزيزا معنا قرأناه منذ اول حروفه في منتدانا


تقبل تحياتي وتقدير استاذ محمد


وانتظر من حضرتك ان تضع عبارتك لاعرابها


وتقبل عميق احترامي وتقديري



بسنت

----------


## mrmzm2000

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

إسمحوا لي أن أضع أنا الجملة هذه المرة و هي

((   بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  ))

 و شكراً
أخوكم في الله
م/ محمد رفعت

----------


## mrmzm2000

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرا لك يا بسنت و ها هي الجملة قد و ضعتها
وفي إنتظار الاستاذ سلطان حتي يصحح إعرابي

و شكراً
أخوكم في الله
م/ محمد رفعت

----------


## بنت مصر

اسمح لي اعرب العبارة يا استاذ محمد 
بعد اعادة صياغتها بصورتها الاصلية

(باسم الله الرحمن الرحيم)
حذفت الالف لقلة الاستعمال
فهي في الاصل مثلها مثل الاية 
(اقرأ باسم ربك الذي خلق)


الباء: حرف جر
اسم: اسم مجرور وعلامة جره الكسرة الظاهرة في آخره  وهي مضاف
الله: مضاف اليه مجرور وعلامة جره الكسرة الظاهرة على آخره
الرحمن: نعت مجرور وعلامه جره الكسرة الظاهرة على اخره
الرحيم : نعت مجرور وعلامه جره الكسرة الظاهرة على اخره

والجار والمجرور (باسم) شبه جمله في محل رفع مبدأ 

وخبره فعل محذوف تقديره (نبدأ)


أتمنى ان اجابتي تكون صحيحة



بسنت

----------


## mrmzm2000

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أشكرك يا بسنت علي الإعراب 
و في إنتظار الأستاذ سلطان حتي يصحح إعرابي و إعرابك

و لكن أين هي جملتك التي سوف نعربها

----------


## الأزهري المصري

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*أبدأ بتحية الباشمهندس محمد*

*أهلا بك في المنتدى* 
*ويا ريت تأخذ (لفة) في قاعات المنتدى* 

*وأدعوك تشاركنا في حفظ القرآن بالمنتدى* 
*اتفضل هنا* 
*الإعراب :*
*‏"‏بسم‏"‏‏:‏ الباء حرف جر،* 
*‏"‏اسم‏"‏ اسم مجرور بالكسرة‏.‏ والجار**والمجرور  متعلقان بخبر محذوف لمبتدأ محذوف، تقديره‏:‏ ابتدائي كائن بسم الله، وجملة**التقدير ابتدائية‏.‏*


* ‏"‏الرحمن الرحيم‏"‏‏:‏ صفتان مجرورتان بالكسرة‏.‏*

*
*

----------


## الأزهري المصري

الجملة القادمة 
"لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم"

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> اسمح لي اعرب العبارة يا استاذ محمد 
> بعد اعادة صياغتها بصورتها الاصلية
> 
> (باسم الله الرحمن الرحيم)
> حذفت الالف لقلة الاستعمال
> فهي في الاصل مثلها مثل الاية 
> (اقرأ باسم ربك الذي خلق)
> 
> 
> ...


آسف والله يا بسنت 
لم ألاحظ إعرابك

----------


## الأزهري المصري

أعتذر عن استمراري الدائم في الموضوع لانشغالي

----------


## بنت مصر

ولا يهمك اخي العزيز الازهري المصري
وشكرا على اعرابك 


واسفة يا استاذ محمد رفعت على عدم وضع جملة جديدة للاعراب


ولتكن الجملة القادمة هي التي وضعها اخي الفاضل الازهري



*"لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم"*

----------


## د. سلطان

الأخ الحبيب جمال الشريف:
كل عام وأنت بخير ..
أما فيما يخص إعرابك للآية الكريمة { شهر رمضان...} فقد تفوقت فيه ، ولا أجد فيه مجالا لأي تعليق .. فبورك فيك أخي الحبيب

----------


## د. سلطان

أخي الحبيب محمد رفعت:
كل عام وأنت بخير .. وأهلا بك في بيتك الذي يشرف بأمثالك من الشباب الملتزم ، وأرجو أن تجد بيننا ما يسرك..


أما بخصوص إعرابك للآية ففيه بعض الهنات التي لابد من الإشارة إليها
يتق : الإعرب صحيح إلا في قولك ضمير مستتر تقديره الذي ؛ فكلمة الذي لا تأتي فاعلا مستترا ، والصحيح تقديره ( هو)
وكلمة يجعل : فعل مضارع مجزوم لأنه جواب الشرط وعلامة جزمه السكون الظاهر في آخره.
وشبه الجملة لا تأتي في محل نصب مفعول به
يرزقه : فعل مضارع معطوف على يجعل مجزوم مثله...
حيث : ظرف مبني على الضم في محل جر بحرف الجر
لا : نافية لا عمل لها ، وليست عاملة عمل ليس
يحتسب : فعل مضارع مرفوع ، وعلامة رفعه الضمة



لك مني خالص الود والتقدير

----------


## د. سلطان

الأخ الحبيب ألأزهري المصري:
أهلا بك في صفحة الإعراب ..وكل عام ,أنت بألف خير
ولقد أحسنت في إعرابك للبسملة ، وكان إعرابك كاملا على اختصاره..
ولكن لي ملحوظة بسيطة لا تقلل من شأن إعرابك، ولكنه خطأ شائع في الإعراب عند الغالبية العظمى من الناس..
وهو في قولك : اسم مجرور بالكسرة.. والصحيح أخي العزيز :
اسم مجرور بحرف الجر ، وعلامة جره الكسرة ..
لك مني خالص الود والتقدير
ولبسنت الغالية أجمل الأمنيات بالعيد السعيد..فهي المتابعة والراعية لهذا الموضوع.. ,وأرجو أن تجدوا لي العذر في التأخر أحيانا في الرد 
لكم مني خالص الود والتقدير

----------


## الأزهري المصري

بارك الله فيك أستاذي الكبير :د//سلطان
وما يمنعنني عن مشاركتكم هو انشغالي
وكل عام وأنتم بخير

----------


## محبة فى الله

يا جماعة معلش انا جيت متأخر شوية
بس مليش دعوة عايزة جملة انا كمان :Frown:  
و بجد يا بسنت الفكرة رائعة ::

----------


## نانيس

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
صحيح يا جماعة المسابقة توقفت ليه؟
وهل ممكن أى حد يضع عبارة لإعرابها ؟ بمعنى آخر هل يمكننى وضع عبارة ؟

----------


## بنت مصر

ايوة طبعا يا نانيس يمكنك وان شاء الله نستكملها اذا رغب الاخوة في المتابعة

----------


## بنت مصر

ايوة طبعا يا نانيس يمكنك وان شاء الله نستكملها اذا رغب الاخوة في المتابعة

----------


## نانيس

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا أختى بسنت
وأرشح للإعراب البيت القائل:
إذا أتتك مذمتى من ناقص ... فهى الشهادة لى بأنى كامل

----------


## احمدنور

بمناسبة الاعراب حاولت اعرب كلمة :   " مصرى" لقيته منصوب
عليه من كل من هب ودب

----------


## محمد سمير السحار

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> جزاكم الله خيرا أختى بسنت
> وأرشح للإعراب البيت القائل:
> إذا أتتك مذمتى من ناقص ... فهى الشهادة لى بأنى كامل


عندما يحاول مهندس ميكانيك وأستاذ في الرياضيات والفيزياء الأعراب كيف سيكون إعرابه
بالمناسبة هذه أول مرة ألاحظ هذه المسابقة في الأعراب 

إذا: أداة شرط غير جازمة

أتت:فعل ماضي مبني على الفتح والتاء تاء التأنيث الساكنة لا محل لها من الإعراب(وهو فعل الشرط)
والكاف ضمير متصل مبني على الفتح في محل نصب مفعول به

مذمتي:فاعل مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة وحرك بالكسرة لإشتغال المحل بالحركة المناسبة وهو مضاف 
والياء ضمير متصل مبني على السكون في محل جر مضاف إليه

من:حرف جر مبني على السكون

ناقص:اسم مجرور وعلامة جره الكسرة الظاهرة على آخره

فهي:الفاء الواقعة في جواب القسم
هي:ضمير متصل مبني على الفتح في محل رفع مبتدأ

الشهادةُ:خبر المبتدأ مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة على آخره(والجملة الاسمية واقعة جواب الشرط) 

لي:اللام حرف جر مبني على الكسر

الياء:ضمير متصل مبني في محل جر اسم مجرور

بأني:الباء حرف جر مبني على الكسر
أنَّ :حرف ناسخ يفيد التوكيد ينصب المبتدأ ويسمى اسمها ويرفع الخبر ويسمى خبرها
والياء ضمير متصل مبني على السكون في محل نصب اسم إنَّ

كامل:خبر أنَّ مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة على آخره(والجملة الاسمية في محل جر اسم مجرور مؤول تقديره كمالي) 
 ::  
مع خالص تحياتي
أخوكِ
محمد سمير السحار

عبارتي:شكراً للأخت الفاضلة بنت مصر على هذه المسابقة الجميلة في الأعراب

----------


## الصعيدي

> بمناسبة الاعراب حاولت اعرب كلمة :   " مصرى" لقيته منصوب
> عليه من كل من هب ودب


*ده أكيد كان كتاب إعراب قديم .. دلوقت هتلاقيه مجرور من قفاه .. من كل من هب ودب برضه .. هههههه*

----------


## نانيس

أشكر الأخ الفاضل محمد سمير على إعرابه الدقيق.
لكن أين جملتك؟

----------


## محمد سمير السحار

> أشكر الأخ الفاضل محمد سمير على إعرابه الدقيق.
> لكن أين جملتك؟


لا شكر على واجب أختي العزيزة نانيس
جملتي هي:شكراً للأخت الفاضلة بنت مصر على هذه المسابقة الجميلة في الأعراب

وتقبلي خالص التقدير

أخوكِ
محمد سمير السحار

----------


## نانيس

> جملتي هي:شكراً للأخت الفاضلة بنت مصر على هذه المسابقة الجميلة في الأعراب


شكرا : مفعول مطلق مؤكد لفعل محذوف تقديره ( أشكر شكرا) وهومنصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحة الظاهرة على آخره.
للأخت :اللام حرف جر مبنى على الكسر ، و( الأخت ) اسم مجرور باللام وعلامة جره الكسرة الظاهرة على آخره.
الفاضلة : نعت مجرور وعلامة جره الكسرة الظاهرة على آخره.
على : حرف جر مبني على السكون يفيد الاستعلاء.
هذه : الهاء أداة تنبيه ، و ( ذه ) اسم إشارة مبني على السكون فى محل جر بحرف الجر .
المسابقة : بدل من اسم الإشارة مجرور وعلامة جره الكسرة الظاهرة على آخره.
الجميلة : نعت مجرور وعلامة جره الكسرة الظاهرة على آخره.
فى : حرف جر مبنى على السكون يفيد الظرفية.
الإعراب : اسم مجرور وعلامة جره الكسرة الظاهرة على آخره.
ـــــــــــــــــــــ
جملتي هي : من أُعجب برأيه ضل ، ومن استغنى بعقله زل.

----------


## نانيس

*عفوا*
( شكرا للأخت الفاضلة بنت مصر على هذه المسابقة الجميلة فى الإعراب )
بنت : بدل من ( الأخت ) مجرور وعلامة جره الكسرة الظاهرة على آخره.
مصر : مضاف إليه مجرور وعلامة جره الفتحة نيابة عن الكسرة لأنه ممنوع من الصرف.

----------


## نانيس

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أين ذهبتم يا جماعة؟
يا ناااااااااااااااس ياهووووووووووو

----------


## نانيس

الحمد لله الإعلام البريدي اتصلح
يعنى المسابقة هاتشتغل تانى
يارب

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

*والله مسابقه جميله جدا 

انا كنت شاطره اوي بالاعراب بس دلوقتي اهي اهيء اهيء نسيت كل حاجه

تحياتي*

----------


## المهندس الأزهرى

اعربوا:
من كان واقفاً فليجلس ومن كان جالساً فليقف

----------


## نانيس

نورتينا يا شعاع
_______
من: اسم موصول بمعنى الذي مبني على السكون في محل رفع مبتدأ، أو أداة شرط.
كان: فعل ماض ناقص ناسخ مبني على السكون ، واسم ( كان ) ضمير مستتر تقديره هو .
واقفا : خبر ( كان ) منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحة الظاهرة على آخره ، والجملة الفعلية في محل رفع خبر المبتدأ.
فليجلس : الفاء واقعة في جواب الشرط ، واللام لام الأمر مبنية على الكسر ، و( يجلس ) فعل مضارع مجزوم بلام الأمر وعلامة جزمه السكون.
ومن : الواو حرف عطف مبني على الفتح ، و ( من ) اسم موصول بمعنى ( الذي ) معطوف على ( من )الأولى في محل رفع ، أو أنه أداة شرط ( الله أعلم ).
كان : فعل ماض ناقص ناسخ مبني على السكون ، واسم ( كان ) ضمير مستتر تقديره هو .
جالسا : خبر ( كان ) منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحة الظاهرة على آخره.
فليقف : الفاء واقعة في جواب الشرط ، واللام لام الأمر مبنية على الكسر ، و( يقف ) فعل مضارع مجزوم بلام الأمر وعلامة جزمه السكون.
______________
ربنا يستر عشان أنا شكلي عكيت في الإعراب
______________
___



> جملتي هي : من أُعجب برأيه ضل ، ومن استغنى بعقله زل.

----------


## hebaomar

الأخوة الأعضاء المشاركين 

السلام عليكم ورحمة اله وبركاته 

أولا أقدم شكري لصاحبة تلك الفكرة الرائعة ، ولي عتابي على الأخت أشجان الليل لأنها أعربت الجملة ولم تترك لنا جملة لنعربها 

وعليه أترك لكم أنا بيتين من الشعر لإعرابهما : 

لم يا حبي  هجرت المســـجدا            إنني أدمنت في القلب السجود 

ضاع كل الحب يا خلي سدى            ثم قلنــــا ليته يومـــــــــاً يعود 

saby

----------


## hebaomar

الأخت العزيزة / نانيس 

السلام عليك ورحمة الله وبركاته 

سأحاول قدر جهدي إعراب الجملة : 

من : أداة شرط جازمة 

أعجب : فعل ماض مبني للمجهول فعل الشرط مجزوم لوقوعه بعد اداة الشرط من . 

برأيه : الباء حرف جر ، ورأى : اسم مجرور وعلامة جره الكسرة الظاهرة ، والهاء ضمير مبني في محل جر بالإضافة . 

ضل : فعل جواب الشرط مجزوم بالسكون  . 

و : الواو عاطفة 

استغنى : فعل ماض مبنى على السكون ، منع من ظهورها انتهاء الفعل بحرف علة . 

بقوله : الباء حرف جر 

قوله : اسم مجرور وعلامة جره الكسرة الظاهرة ، والهاء ضمير مبني في محل جر بالإضافة . 

زل : فعل جواب الشرط مجزوم بالسكون . 

أرجو يا نانيس أن أكون قد وفقت إلى حد ما في إعراب الجملة 

بس على فكرة ما معنى اسمك ( نانبيس ) لو سمحتي 

saby

----------


## نانيس

> *لم يا حبي هجرت المســـجدا إنني أدمنت في القلب السجود* 
> 
> *ضاع كل الحب يا خلي سدى ثم قلنــــا ليته يومـــــــــاً يعود* 
> *saby*



*لِمَ : أداة استفهام مبنية على الفتح.*
*يا : أداة نداء مبنية على السكون.*
*حبي : منادى منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحة المقدرة ، منع من ظهورها اشتغال المحل بالحركة المناسبة لياء المتكلم ، وياء المتكلم ضمير متصل مبني في محل جر مضاف إليه .*
*هجرت : (هجر) فعل ماضي مبني على الفتح المقدر والسكون العارض لاتصاله بالتاء ، والتاء ضمير متصل مبني في محل رفع فاعل.*
*المسجدا : مفعول بد منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحة الظاهرة على آخره ، والألف للإطلاق.*
*إنني: (إن) حرف ناسخ مبني على الفتح ، والياء ضمير متصل مبني في محل نصب اسم ( إن ).*
*أدمنت :أدمن فعل ماضي مبني على الفتح المقدر والسكون العارض لاتصاله بالتاء ، والتاء ضمير متصل ميني في محل رفع فاعل.*
*سدى : حال من الفاعل منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحة المقدرة لأنه معتل الآخر .*

*في : حرف جر مبني على السكون يفيد الظرفية .*
*القلب : اسم مجرور وعلامة جره الكسرة الظاهرة على آخره ، والجار والمجرور متعلقان بـ (السجود) التالية.*
*السجود : مفعول به للفعل أدمن ، منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحة الظاهرة على آخره ، والجملة الفعلية في محل رفع خبر ( إن ).*

*ضاع : فعل ماضي مبني على الفتح.*
*كل : فاعل مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة على آخره.*
*الحب : مضاف إليه مجرور وعلامة جره الكسرة الظاهرة على آخره.*
*يا : أداة نداء مبنية على السكون .*
*خلي : منادي منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحة المقدرة ، منع من ظهورها اشتغال المحل بالحركة المناسبة لياء المتكلم .*
*والياء ضمير متصل مبني في محل جر مضاف إليه.*
*ثم : حرف عطف مبني على الفتح .*
*قلنا :فعل ماضي مبني على الفتح المقدر والسكون العارض لاتصاله بالضمير ، و( نا ) ضمير متصل مبني في محل رفع فاعل.*
*ليته : حرف ناسخ مبني على الفتح ، والهاء ضمير متصل مبني في محل نصب اسم ( ليت ).*
*يوما : ظرف زمان منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحة الظاهرة على آخره.*
*يعود : فعل مضارع مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة على آخره ، والفاعل ضمير مستتر تقديره ( هو )، والجملة الفعلية في محل رفع خبر ( ليت ).*

----------


## نانيس

> الأخت العزيزة / نانيس 
> 
> السلام عليك ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> ـــــــــــــــــ
> 
> أرجو يا نانيس أن أكون قد وفقت إلى حد ما في إعراب الجملة 
> 
> بس على فكرة ما معنى اسمك ( نانيس ) لو سمحتي 
> ...


عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكرا على إعرابك يا هبة.
وبالنسبة لمعنى اسمي فـ ( نانيس ) تعني نهر أو بحر بالتركي.

----------


## بنت مصر

أشكركم اخوتي الغاليين على التواجد الرائع
واخص بالشكر الحبيبة جدا نانيس


بسنت

----------


## الصعيدي

> أعجب : فعل ماض مبني للمجهول فعل الشرط مجزوم لوقوعه بعد اداة الشرط من . 
> 
> ضل : فعل جواب الشرط مجزوم بالسكون  . 
> 
> استغنى : فعل ماض مبنى على السكون ، منع من ظهورها انتهاء الفعل بحرف علة . 
> 
> زل : فعل جواب الشرط مجزوم بالسكون . 
> 
> أرجو يا نانيس أن أكون قد وفقت إلى حد ما في إعراب الجملة


*موضوع جميل جدا يا جماعة .. بس هل الأفعال الماضية بتجزم ؟؟.. وللا الأفعال المضارعة بس ؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## نانيس

> أشكركم اخوتي الغاليين على التواجد الرائع
> واخص بالشكر الحبيبة جدا نانيس
> 
> 
> بسنت


لك كل الشكر والتقدير أختي الحبيبة ::   ::

----------


## نانيس

> *موضوع جميل جدا يا جماعة .. بس هل الأفعال الماضية بتجزم ؟؟.. وللا الأفعال المضارعة بس ؟؟؟؟؟*


الأستاذ الفاضل محمد عبد السلام
جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا التنويه
فأنا فعلا لم أنتبه للأمر
فيكون إعراب كل من الفعلين ( أعجب ، ضل ) فعل ماضي مبني للمجهول مبني على الفتح.

----------


## ابن دجلة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أودّ أن أشكر القائمين على هذا المنتدى الرائع وهذه أول مشاركة لي. أتمنى أن أستفيد وأفيد قدر المستطاع. وقد اخترتُ هذا الموضوع لإحيائه من جديد و للردّ على إعراب الأخ الكريم جمال الشريف حفظه الله وما ردّي إلا رأيٌ قد أصيب أو قد أخطئ فيه.





> كل عام وأنتم بخير.
> 
> الأصوب في هذه العبارة أن تكون :كل عام أنتم بخير.
> 
> كل : مبتدأ أول مرفوع،وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة على آخره،وهو مضاف.
> 
> عام : مضاف إليه مجرور،وعلامة جره الكسرة الظاهرة على آخره.
> 
> أنتم : ضمير منفصل مبني على السكون في محل رفع مبتدأ ثانٍ.
> ...



قبل إعرابي للجملة أودّ أن أبيّن أن الإعراب يجب أن ينبني على دلالة الجملة والغرض من قولها. فمثلاً لو قلتَ لمجموعة من الناس : ( أنتم بخير ) فقد أخبرتَهم أنّ حالهم الآن بخير وإنْ قلتَ لهم ( كلّ عام ٍ وأنتم بخير ) فإنك في هذه الجملة لا تريد أن تخبرهم أنّ حالهم بخير كلّ عام، وإنما تريد أن تتمنى أن تكون حالهم بخير كلّ عام. فإن حذفنا الواو وأعربنا الجملة مثلما أعربها أخونا الفاضل ( جمال الشريف ) فإننا بهذا الإعراب نؤكد معنى الإخبار أنّ حالهم تكون بخير كلّ عام وهذا يتنافى مع كوننا لا نستطيع الاخبار عن الغيب!!! والذي يؤكد معنى الاخبار هذا هو اعتقادنا أن جملة ( أنتم بخير ) هي خبر للمبتدأ ( كلّ ... ) إذاً لم يبق َ أمامنا سوى أن نعتمد على كلام محذوف تقديره ( أتمنى أن يمرّ كلّ عام وأنتم بخير ) وبداية الجملة اعرابها سهل والواو واو الحال وجملة ( أنتم بخير ) في محل نصب حال.  ::h::

----------


## نانيس

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
الأخ الفاضل ابن دجلة أهلا بك في منتداك ، وأشكرك على هذا الإعراب وهذا التفصيل ، وفي انتظار وضع جملتك ليعربها من هو بعدك.
شكرا لرفع الموضوع.

----------


## ابن دجلة

آية ( وامرأتُهُ حمّالة َ الحطب ) ما إعراب كلمة حمّالة ولماذا جاءت هنا منصوبة؟

----------


## نانيس

> "وامرأتُهُ حمّالة َ الحطب"


حمالة : مفعول به منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحة الظاهرة على آخره ،وهو مفعول لفعل محذوف تقديره أخص أو أعني ، أظنه من باب الاختصاص .
أنا غير متأكدة من الإعراب ، أرجو أن يكون صحيحا.

----------


## ابن دجلة

ما شاء الله تبارك الله

إعرابك صحيح ولكن أين جملتك ليعربها من هو بعدك؟

----------


## نانيس

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أعتذر عن التأخير حيث أني لم أر الموضوع إلا الآن
جملتي هي :
" إياك نعبد وإياك نستعين ."

----------


## فقيرة لله

لو سمحتوا أعربوا لي  آيتين من سورة العمران ( وَلْتَكُن مِّنكُمْ أُمَّةٌ يَدْعُونَ إِلَى الخَيْرِ وَيَأْمُرُونَ بِالمَعْرُوفِ وَيَنْهَوْنَ عَنِ المُنكَرِ وَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ المُفْلِحُونَ * وَلاَ تَكُونُوا كَالَّذِينَ تَفَرَّقُوا وَاخْتَلَفُوا مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا جَاءَهُمُ البَيِّنَاتُ وَأُوْلَئِكَ لَهُمْ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ )
 وراح أكون شاكره لكم وجزاك خير الجزاء أبقاه اليوم اليوم

----------


## فقيرة لله

تكون ابقي الاعراب اليوم

----------

